# new dog, i was told it was trained



## slim&amp;fancy (Dec 19, 2011)

well my friend needed to get rid of a dog that he only had a week so i took her in, shes a GSP i dont know if she full blood or not, i was told she is trained for hunting also clicker trained but i have no idea if its true or not im planning on taking her out this weekend and just see wat she does but i dont know how she was trained on comands or what hers are im trying to get in contact with the owner who i was told that trained and hunted with her to figure them out, is there anything i could do to help me figure out exacley what she is capible of?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How long have you had this dog ??? you need to spend at least three weeks bonding with her before you hunt her.

I never let dogs I'm training off a check cord for the first couple weeks until I know they trust me and are bonded to me, She might get frightened and just run off.

second thing is watch out for gun shyness see how she reacts to the sight of a shotgun DONT shoot over her unless a bird is getting her 100% attention, DEFINITELY don't bring friends along. One shot one bird no bang bang bang lots of praise.

IF it was me I wouldn't even bring a gun the first few times I took her out..... I would just flush bird she points and then praise her. I strongly recommend you do the same, work her on pheasants in the summer and plan on actually hunting her next year

virtually all GSPs are good dogs if you bring them along correctly but you can ruin one if you go too fast

I've been training GSPs for 42 years for what thats worth....


----------



## slim&amp;fancy (Dec 19, 2011)

um a few weeks now i took her out this past weekend but the weather got horrible in texas 9 inches of snow out at my farm and i spend every sec with her that i can she seems to really like me and when i took her out i left her in the house were it was warm cuz i didnt have paw mits for her

and thanks for the advice!! i did get one phesant tho and my friend told me to keep the wings for training how exacley do i do that i know i use a string but what do i look for i have had her on collar a bit just suc i wasnt sure how she was gonna act to the open fields


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Snow wont bother her paws

if you mean ecollar do you have any experience using one? Dont just strap one on her if you dont know what and how to use one there is no faster way to screw up a dog

I'll help you, anyway I can, feel free to ask any questions there is no such thing as a dumb question. PM me anytime as well.

Bob


----------



## slim&amp;fancy (Dec 19, 2011)

oh im just talking about a regular collar and leash no ecolar


----------

